# Bolivian Ram laying on it's side! NEED HELP NOW.



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I looked and saw the smaller bolivian ram on it's side under a rock. What is this all about? Did it get bullied.

What does it mean when a cichlid is on it's side?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

we cannot offer any sort of advice unless we know water paramaters.

pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, etc. you know the drill.

I read in one of your previous posts that one was more aggressive than the other. Is the one on its side the bullied one? When I had a pacu in with my arowana, the arowana would beat on the pacu, so whenever the arowana swam by, the pacu would lay over onto its side.

I am sure it is due to stress though.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Just looked again and it's hiding under a rock, upside down, up and down, on it's side. As soon as the other bolivian senses that its there it patrols that area and makes the ram stay there.

Yes he is the bullied one.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i recommend moving him to a seperate tank if you can, otherwise you will probably wake up with a dead ram


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

When the other ram moved it actually came out, twirling and twirling. Then lays on it's side.

I have no seperate tank.

I am going to change the water right now, but I highly doubt its from the water. That other stupid ram just keeps patroling!!!!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

im sure it's because of bullying and stress. I lost many of my honduran red points for the same reason.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd recommend a fishbowl with something it can hide behind with 2xdaily water changes, until you can trade it back to the store.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

trashion said:


> I'd recommend a fishbowl with something it can hide behind with 2xdaily water changes, until you can trade it back to the store.


and get a female? 

Does it matter if the female is smaller?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

You could just keep the one ram. But if you add a female, I'd move things around so that the current ram will have to reestablish territories. Otherwise, he might view her as an intruder.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

trashion said:


> You could just keep the one ram. But if you add a female, I'd move things around so that the current ram will have to reestablish territories. Otherwise, he might view her as an intruder.


:lol::lol::lol:

I'm laughing now. There are so many aspects to this fish business.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Heh, yeah, it is funny.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you see injuries? twirling can be from being chewed on. In that case, with separation, the fish will usually recover. I always like to have a 5 empty for cases like this. There are other causes, but if the fish is bullied and having trouble swimming, it will never get enough food and will die without separation. You could try a divider or a "breeder trap", or the aforementioned bowl. Unforturately, you can't give away an injured/sick fish, you have to nurse it back to heath. You could trade back the bullier and keep the credit until the remaining one recovers.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

emc7 said:


> You could trade back the bullier and keep the credit until the remaining one recovers.


No, I like the bullier too, it's not his fault he's like that. It's nature. He is big, strong and healthy. I'll see what I can do.

What do you mean chewed on? Where on his body and how much.

You know come to think of it, that black skirt tetra with that mark under his eye looks like he got bit. It just seems weird because none of my fish have teeth...


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

It passed away. Thats hardcore bullying.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Probably the stress that did it. They can be aggressive. 
Sorry about the Ram. Are you still thinking of another female Ram?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

smark said:


> Probably the stress that did it. They can be aggressive.
> Sorry about the Ram. Are you still thinking of another female Ram?


Not sure if it's such a wise idea. At least I know I have a very healthy ram on my hands right now. 

I mess around with it. I put a candle in a glass and put it by the tank. It keeps circling it and doing funny things. It's never scared of anything else but that fire.


----------

